# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Odio a David Blaine ????

## Zurraspas

Veo que en esta web, la mayoría de los usuarios tienen cierto odio a Blaine, cuando esta considerado como uno de los mejores ilusionistas callejeros, el cual realiza todo tipo de ilusiones delante de su publico (gente callejera) algunos les ponen en aprietos y el tio sale se lo curra bien. Como digo esto es mi opinión y repeto la de los demas usuarios aunque no la comparto  :(  :(  :( 

espero vuestra contestación tanto positiva como negativa

----------


## salvaje

¿Quien lo considera uno de los mejores ilusionistas de la clase que sea?
Para empezar, los magos piensan que ni siquiera alcanza ese título.
¿Prefieres la opinión de los profanos o de aficionados que llevan cuatro días en esto?
Pues allá tú con tus fuentes de información, yo cuando quiero saber algo me fio de los que han estudiado el tema (sea el que sea).
¿Odio?
No. Simplemente cansancio de que, por ignorancia, se nos compare con ese payaso (que me perdonen los payasos que tienen una profesión muy digna y realmente tan difícil o mas que la magia).
¿Que le ponen en apuros?
Son compinches, hombre. Han ensayado hasta la puñetería que le tienen que hacer. Para eso paga su papá, productor de TV, a los figurantes de esos programas.

Pero hombre de Dios...¿Tú has visto "Nada por aquí"?
Ahí si que tienes magos de verdad haciendo magia de verdad a público de verdad.
Sin compinches ni montajes. 
A pelo.

----------


## sirmac1

Ante todo decirte q yo no odio a blaine,lo q pasa q es un poco engañoso el colega.
Lo digo por algunas modificaciones q hace el,por ejemplo la levitacion de balducci,q solo se puede hacer levantandose poco del suelo y el hace 40 cms,y eso es engañar al espectador,y desde ahi me defraudo,si ni llega a ser por eso,me hubiese seguido gustando pero.....en cuestion de gustos..........

----------


## Zurraspas

Salvaje respeto tu opinión pero en cuanto a compinches tiene como todos los magos al igual que en Nada X aqui (ojo no quiero decir que no sean bueno por que me parece el mejor programa de magia que existe en españa de magia). Niño de papa pues si tiene una fortuna, pero creo que deberias de leer algo de él o ver algun video.

----------


## ignoto

He visto parte de sus vídeos. No he conseguido terminar de ver ninguno, es muy malo como mago.
En nada por aquí NO utilizan compinches, no te equivoques.
Te lo puedo asegurar.
¿Por qué iba Jandro a mentirme al respecto?

En cuanto a lo de ver vídeos o leer (Tengo una de las bibliotecas mágicas mas impresionantes que te puedas imaginar, si exceptuamos libros de cartomagia), no te lo tomes a mal pero quizás seas tú el que deba de ver algo de magia.

Fíjate bien que no digo "MÁS" magia sino "ALGO" de magia.

En cuanto ves a unos cuantos magos "de verdad" enseguida te darás cuenta de por qué NO se considera mago a David Blaine. Como mucho, un aficionado bastante cutre. Por supuesto, me estoy refiriendo a consideraciones de la comunidad mágica. Los profanos son otro cantar.

Además, te acaban de decir que te fijes en la Balducci... ¿Qué mas pruebas quieres?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> tienen cierto odio a Blaine


No es odio, es simplemente que es muy malo como mago




> esta considerado como uno de los mejores ilusionistas callejeros


¿Cuantos magos de Street Magic conoces? ¿Y son peores que David Blaine? No crees mas bien que el "esta considerado" debería ser mas bien un "se considera".




> algunos les ponen en aprietos y el tio sale


Crees realmente que cuando le falla un forzaje, se le cae la baraja, o alguien le pilla un truco, lo publican en sus DVDs? Se recopila lo que quiere, las "tomas falsas" se las guarda.


Ahora lo bueno, como Showman no tiene precio. Como mago, lo que no tiene es verguenza.

Un saludo.

----------


## ign

Yo no debería opinar porque he visto muy poco de David Blaine, pero como me aburro...
Lo poco que he visto de él, me parecen cosas bastante normalitas, ¿o es que cualquier ususario de este foro no podría hacerlo igual o mejor?
No entiendo mucho el inglés pero... ¿Qué interés tienen sus presentaciones? Lo veo muy... ¿soso? Por el amor de Dios, que diga aunque sealo de "Si esto sale bien, mi nombre es David Gamber... ¡Digoooo! David Blaine..."
Si al hecho de que las cosas que realiza son normalitas (no quiero decir que esto sea malo, sino al contrario) le añadimos que tiene compinches, cortes de cámara, papá le produce el programa... Entonces, ¿qué narices hace este señor? La próxima vez que me pidan que haga un juego, realizaré la baraja invisible con compinche, a ver si así me convierto en un mago mundialmente conocido como él...
A lo mejor me he pasado un poco, pero mi opinión es que este post debería titularse "¿Por qué es tan conocido David Blaine?"
Ojalá comercializasen Dvds de MAGOS como Ignoto, O'Malley, etc.
Un saludo.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

DVDs de O'Malley :Confused:  :Confused: ??

Que alguien le quite el orujo a nuestro compañero...

Si O'Malley saca un DVD, yo dejo la magia...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Es broma... pues no descarto el llevarme un día la camara y que por fin grabe un jueguecito Don O'Malley para el foro.

¿Que os parece la idea?

Un saludo.

----------


## ign

A ver Miguel Díaz, yo no he bebido orujo... ...sólo llevo encima 3 copas de resoli y 2 whiskys...

Respecto a tu idea de grabar algún juego de O'Malley y que podamos verlo todos, me parece estupendo  :D .
A ver que dice él.
Un saludo amiguetes.

----------


## zarkov

> ¿Se puede saber qué hacéis hablando de mí en un foro de magia?



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Ricard:

Una pregunta simple y directa.... ¿con que criterio hablas de Blaine?
¿has leido algo de él o solo has visto sus videos?. 
¿con que criterio hablas de René Lavand? ¿has leido algo de él? ¿le has visto hacer sus juegos en directo a menos de un metro y medio? es más ¿has conversado con él?. Pues a todas las últimas preguntas la respuesta en mi caso sería sí. Y no solo eso, sino que me dejó un grato obsequio reflejado en una carta. Por eso cuando hablo intento hacerlo con criterio, aunque sea el que me ha forjado mi experiencia personal. Cuando te digo que no maneja más que cuatro técnicas básicas, no digo que no sepa ninguna más, ni le quito ningún mérito, al contrario es muy dificil dejar esa sensación mágica con esas técnicas. Independientemente de su limitación física que lo hace muchísimo más grande. Un ejemplo: no voy a decir el capítulo porque no recuerdo ahora pero uno de los mejores números de René Lavand es su rutina de Tahures donde incluye el juego del Mago contra el Tahur y el Juego del Kumanés. Ambos juegos los puedes encontrar en el Canuto (si, si, ese libro que tanto aconsejamos), y en los primeros capítulos. Su rutina de no se puede hacer más lento, está basada totalmente en una técnica que puedes aprender también en el canuto. Todo lo que te estoy contando viene claramente explicado en su libro La belleza del asombro (creo que en el otro post me equivoqué de título). Así que sigue los consejos de O'Malley. Hay dos o tres personas que escriben ahora asiduamente, y algún otro, que no puede porque lo hace desde el trabajo, que si sigues sus escritos en el foro puedes enriquecerte personal y magicamente hasta un nivel que parece imposible que se de en un foro, y O'malley es uno de ellos, ahora bien, la decisión de aceptar o no sus consejos es una opción personal. 

Un saludo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Némesis: Eres mejor mago que Blaine. Has hecho una ADD-ON de Braue con las páginas ¡perfecta!

Marco Antonio: déjalo, no parece que entienda bien lo que lee. (Y gracias por tus palabras sobre mi. Demuestran claramente que... te has olvidado de tomar la medicación   :Lol:  )

----------


## Némesis

Vale... Va *A* por la novena. Jo, es que no perdonas ni una... :?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pero hombre... encima de que en lugar de reirme te he tirado un elogio.   :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Ricard21, imagina que tu ves a... un pianista por la tele y a ti te gusta, y le preguntas a alguien que sabe mucho de música clásica que quén es. Te dice que es un aficionado normal pero que ha tenido mucha publicidad y oportunidades de salir por la tele pero que los hay muchísimos mejores y que cualquier pianista con poco más de dos años de práctica haría lo que él.

Pues esto es más o menos lo mismo. Si los magos de aquí (MJJMarkos, Ignoto... etc) te dicen que Blaine no es buen mago, sino un aficionado como puedes ser tú, yo, o casi cualquier usuario de este foro que lleve un año de práctica mas o menos, será por algo. No es que veamos a Blaine y digamos: "bah, no me gusta el color de su pelo, es mal mago". Nos basamos en lo que hace y en cómo lo hace. Juegos sin apenas presentación (o sin presentación directamente, simplemente el famoso "Watch...") y de una técnica cartómagica baja-media... no es para llamarlo buen mago. Es uno como otro cualquiera, como podría serlo JuanPincha o Si66 o cualquiera (sólo son ejemplos)

Por eso creo que deberías de hacerle caso a los magos de este foro. Un saludo y venga, que este tema no lleva a ningún lado  :Wink1:

----------


## si66

jajaja, no sé si es bueno o malo, pero gracias Extremo.
 :Wink:

----------


## zarkov

Toc, toc. ¿Se puede?

Yo ya me he perdido.

Recapitulando:


¿Alguien ha dudado de que René Lavand sea un mago extraordinario?
¿Alguien ha dudado de que David Blane no sea un mago extraordinario?

¿Alguien ha dudado que para gustos los colores, pero hay algunos colores más bonitos que otros?

En el título del hilo pone la palabra odio. No es nada afortunada. No sé si será el calor pero llevamos una temporada...

Me voy a hacer yoga   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

> ...siempre habra alguien por ahi o por aqui que se encargue de  meterse con el y masacrarlo.


A mí me parece que son unos términos un poco fuertes. Cualquiera que se somete a la opinión pública esta expuesto a una mala crítica ¿no?

Si yo digo que el tal Blaine es una castaña pilonga (que no lo sé, porque yo sigo la corriente y me fío de según que opinones), puedo ofender a alguien que opine lo contrario. ¡Hombre! Como mucho podremos intercambiar puntos de vista y si la cosa no se endereza lo mejor es dejarlo.
¿Te gusta el fútbol?
¿De qué equipo eres?

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo soy del David Blaine Club de Fútbol  :D 

 el problema es que está en 3ª regional y no lo conoce nadie.

 Menos mal que cuando me preguntan, para disimular, digo del Real Tamariz Balompié y la gente sonrie, lo da por bueno, y me dejan en paz...

 (Eso sí, hubo un delantero centro holandés, Kaps o algo así, que no puedo sacármelo de la cabeza...  8) )

----------


## zarkov

A mí el que me gustaba era DiAscanio. Lo mismo inquietaba a las damas que te regateaba con un culebreo.

----------


## si66

> (Eso sí, hubo un delantero centro holandés, Kaps o algo así, que no puedo sacármelo de la cabeza...  8) )


Kaps no era el que hacia dupla de ataque con Tommy "maravilla" otro holandes?.

----------


## ricard21

Marco Antonio
Por lo que veo lo conoces, has leido algo de el, lo has visto en directo e incluso has podido conversar con el. Eso es estupendo. Pero tambies lo  es poder ver sus explicaciones en video, no lo dudes disfrutaras con ello seguro . Hay mucho material que es  dificil que lo puedas ver, ademas eso queda ahi para la posteridad, que aunque sepamos que no lo vamos a utilizar disfrutaremos con ello solo por placer.

Me ponias un ejemplo de un juego basado totalmente en "una tecnica"  :shock: que ademas estaba tambien en el canuto   :shock: : no se puede hacer mas lento. Nada mas y nada menos, una rutina que empieza con una :
-Mezcla falsa (que a su vez implica dos tecnicas)
-Segundas
-Enfiles
-Desplazamiento de una carta en abanico
-Enseñadas opticas
-Dar en tercera

En fin unjuego tecnicamente muy dificil, que leyendote daba la impresion que habiendote leido el canuto lo hace cualquiera.

----------


## Azran

ricard21 me uno al club de los defraudados por Blaine, no digo que sea malo, yo digo que es un mago del montón. Yo cuando empezé en esto vi unos videos de Blaine y me quedé asi  :shock: , conforme aprendí mas magia vi que tampoco era para tanto pero que era bueno en lo que hacía (mi apreciación sigue en descenso) , el secreto de Blaine es mucha publicidad y mucho dinero para comprar muchos juegos casi hechos, como todo mago del montón se ha tenido que llevar sus 2 o 3 años practicando pero ahí se queda, para mi ni es bueno ni es malo es uno más. Tu mismo dentro de 1 año podrás ejecutar el 80% de los juegos que hace tan bien o mejor que él. 

Pd: si te gusta la ambiciosa de Blaine creo que te va a gustar mas la de Cyril takayama. Esta puesta en el foro.

Actualmente el estilo que mas me gusta es el del Mago Migue. ¿Alguien lo conoce personalmente?¿Alguien me puede enviar un autógrafo?

----------


## ricard21

Hola Azran 
El mensaje anterior es sobre Rene Lavand, lo digo por si te has perdido, aunque el tema del foro este es sobre Blane , ahora estabamos hablando de Lavand

----------


## Azran

> Hola Azran 
> El mensaje anterior es sobre Rene Lavand, lo digo por si te has perdido, aunque el tema del foro este es sobre Blane , ahora estabamos hablando de Lavand


Me perdí   :Oops:  

René lavand me encanta, que dominio de las pausas, los momentos de tensión, sabe controlar tus emociones con las palabras y alguna vez se me han saltado las lagrimas con sus historias. Un estilo de magia que me gusta muchisimo pero por desgracia no pega con mi personalidad y no puedo hacer.

----------


## ricard21

Es lo que pasa con Rene, muchas de sus tecnicas no la pondremos en practica nunca, tampoco algunas  de sus  rutinas, pero eso no quiere decir que no disfrutemos de el. A mi tambien me encanta

----------


## ExTrEm0

Azran, yo no lo conozco pero fui a verle    :Lol:   :Lol:   y fue una gozada, un cachondo de tío. Eso sí, tuvo un par de errores, pero que resolvió muy bien como buen mago que es. Un placer verle.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Ricard:

No se tu trayectoria en la magia, pero si te puedo decir, avalado por los mejores maestros de la magia que sustituyas esos videos que me animas a ver, por un buen libro. Los videos de seguro que los he visto. 

Te adjuntaría fotos de la explicación que hace en el libro, pero estaría violando el copyright, así que mejor te haces con él y lo estudias.

Me hace gracia gracia que digas que leyendo el canuto sabrías hacerlo. Leyendo cualquier libro de magia no sabrás hacer nada. Para saber las cosas hay que estudiarlas. Y si eres capáz de estudiarte el canuto a fondo, serás capáz de muchas cosas más de las que hace René Lavand. Aunque eso te puede llevar años de estudio. 

Vuelvo a repetir que no se el vagaje que tendrás en la magia, yo llevo apenas 3 años, y no me dedico de forma profesional, soy un aficionado, aunque demasiado aficionado (creo que no me lo tomo más enserio porque al igual que Zarkov empecé tarde) estudio e investigo todo lo que me permite mi tiempo. Y te aseguro que de las técnicas que has nombrado, no me suena que todas las utilice en ese juego, pero es posible que haga variaciones, solamente puede haber dos que se me resistan un poco. Otra cosa es hacerlo como el lo hace. Y por supuesto la dificultad añadida por su limitación. 

Ya seguiremos hablando. Tengo que dejaros.

----------


## si66

Buenas, puedo aportar algo? bueno gracias  :Smile1:  
René Lavand es un gran mago, por varias cosas, tiene puntos flacos como puntos muy fuertes. Tiene errores como virtudes.
Viendo ciertos juegos, como cuando agua y aceite, pero la rutina entera creo que empieza con 30 cartas mas o menos las cuales se intercalan los colores.
Tiene una mezcla faro seguida de corte, o sea que es falsa y obvio a una mano. Hay muchas técnicas que nadie de aca tiene necesidad de hacerlas por obvias razones, para que complicarse con técnicas de una mano cuando se tienen las dos.
pero como decía, las dadas en segunda, el doble, las mezclas falsas, los cortes falsos, la faro etc, muchas técnicas que son dificiles con dos manos, ni hablar con una, no quiero decir que por esto sea el mejor o el peor, simplemente que es muy bueno.
He visto cometer errores a cualquiera, y como dijo extremo el buen mago sabe salir del problema, y esto los años te lo dan.

----------


## ricard21

Hola Marco antonio
Me haces algunas y preguntas y propuestas, te lo agradezco, pero la mayoria no las comparto, te explico:

-No se de que grandes maestros de la magia me hablas, se que tienen sus preferencias pero yo personalmente no tengo que sustituir mis videos por los libros, yo simplemente los complementos. Tambien me dices que seguro que los videos los has visto, entonces no se porque te extraña las tecnicas que te pongo creo que debe ser porque solo has visto o conoces la que viene en el libro que es mas corta .Si66 lo explica, termina la rutina despues de mezclar la baraja, con todas las cartas en orden.

-Me dices que me mandarias las fotocopias de la explicacion, gracias pero la tengo (las dos en video y en el libro). Tanto los video como el libro son una gozada. 

-En tu tercer parrafo no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo, para mi el canuto esta muy bien es bastante completo, pero de ahi a decir eso puf ... son palabras mayores. 

-El ultimo parrafo, mas de lo mismo si las tecnicas no te suenan  es por lo que te he dicho antes , no deberias conocer la version completa de la rutina por eso y no por otra cosa decia que vieras algun video.Para mi ver a mis magos preferidos en video no me impide leer libros.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Ricard:

¿Has leido el primer volumen de Ascanio? ¿Te parece que puede haber alguien más grande que él en la magia Española?. A buen entendedor.... 

Si como bien dices tienes el libro de Lavand, no tengo que explicarte nada sobre la explicación de su efecto, tu mismo te respondes. 

Jamás he menospreciado a René Lavand, máxime cuando es uno de mis magos más admirados, precisamente por ello se de lo que hablo. Y todos estamos de acuerdo en lo que dice SI66, incluso Lavand lo ha explicado repetidas veces, ¿porque usar sus técnicas cuando se tienen dos brazos para hacerlo?. Es más en una entrevista hizo un pequeño chiste sobre que su libro no iba a tener la acogida esperada precisamente por esta cualidad, ¿a quien le interesaría su forma de hacer magia?.

En tu último párrafo si que estoy de acuerdo contigo, como es lógico todos hemos visto videos. Lo que me ha extrañado es que, de dos magos que hemos estado hablando en este post, los dos son casi polos opuestos, en Blaine nos dices que veamos sus videos (lógico, me parece que solamente tiene un libro comercializado y de una calidad bastante cutre) y sin embargo, con el extraordinario material que tiene René, más de seis libros escritos, extraordinarias conferencias transcritas y publicadas,  hasta tiene un libro de anécdotas.... ¿como me dices también que vea sus videos?. Y cuando me refiero a sus libros me refiero a estudiar sus técnicas, y no simplemente a a leer ni a ver videos, para eso siempre puedes ir a verlo en directo, aunque sea una vez al año.

----------


## KOTKIN

Tiene un estilo único. No pienso que sea un mal mago. Tampoco lo odio, de echo no siento odio por ningún mago. Me parece muy fuerte sentir algo así por alguien y más por un ilusionista. Él no cuenta chistes cuando hace magia, hace magia rápida que no necesita de muchas palabras (esa magia me gusta, además a mí me pega porque no soy muy hablador ni sé contar bien historias).

Blaine habla con un tono de voz tranquilo. Transmite tranquilidad y a mí me resulta agradable verlo hacer magia.

Alguien dijo que lo que nos debíamos preguntar es: porque es tan conocido Blaine. Sabemos evidentemente que eso es porque Blaine es un genio de la publicidad.

Que quede claro: para gustos... hay colores. Así que por favor, no nos peleemos tontamente.

----------


## Luiggy

No se porque la gente esta atacando tanto a David Blaine....el sabe lo que hace....ademas veanlo por el lado amable..El esta haciendo su trabajo y ganando su  dinero...quizas el no sea un Mago tan bueno pero...por que el esta en Tv y nosotros no :Confused: ?......y a algunas personas les gusta....Recuerden..cada uno arrastra para su rebaño.
SI a ustedes amigos no les gusta la manera queDavid Blaine hace las cosas entonces que han de pensar de Chris Angel...sabiendo que el es peor que David B....?

----------


## Némesis

¿Peor? :shock: 
Como dijo alguien de por aquí, ni siquiera son comparables... Uno hace grandes ilusiones, mientras que el otro... En fin... Hace lo que puede.

----------


## Luiggy

Nemesis....yo conozco el trabajo de David Blaine .....incluso e tenido la oportunidad de hablar con el......sabes....el a aprendido trucos a travez de los años y con la ayuda de magos profesionales el a salido adelante....si tu lo vieras en la calle el haria cualquier truco de street magic....en cambio Chris Angel como no le dio el cerebro para la musica se dedico a comprar a la gente....personas que saben de magia y de computadoras(video editing) me entenderan.....

----------


## Luiggy

Saben.....una persona cuando no sabe nada de magia queda impresionado(admirado) por los trucos de un mago....a todos nos paso eso..pero con el tiempo y el estudio del arte de la magia ya sabemos los secretos y cuando vemos a alguien haciendo una rutina ya no nos llama la atencion como antes....PERO...ese es el error mas grande que podemos cometer.....en mi caso por ejemplo...cuando veo a un mago hacer sus rutinas en vez de criticar trato de aprender.......

----------


## letang

> personas que saben de magia y de computadoras(video editing) me entenderan.....


Si no te entiendo significa que no sé de magia, de video editing, ¿o de los dos?




> en vez de criticar trato de aprender.......


Decirle a alguien que "como no le dio el cerebro..." es un halago precioso.

PD: Este mensaje me ha quedado muy del estilo de Busyman. ¿Será porque somos tocayos?

----------


## Némesis

David Blaine tampoco se queda corto usando el Combustion.
Yo comprendo que haya aprendido varios juegos, pero por ejemplo veo a Daryl o Lennart Green y veo que lo hacen mejor (muchísimo mejor).

----------


## Luiggy

A lo que me referia anteriormente era que las personas critican demasiado a David B. y dicen que Chris Angel es mejor....para ciertas personas lo puede ser pero para otras no...como lo dije antes yo conozco a David y se de las actuaciones que el hace...a Chris todavia no e tenido el placer de conocerlo en persona pero sus trucos dejan mucho que desear(y la mayoria de ellos son malos)...yo se porque se los digo.....por eso fue lo del comentario que hice anteriormente.

----------


## wdf87

Yo no odio a David Blaine,pero me entere que el hace un truco que de la nada le dice a una persona que piense en una carta y de la nada la adivina. A traves de un mago amigo me entere como lo hacia,el lo hace con mnuchas personas diciendo siempre la misma carta  y luegop editan todas las tomas asalvo las que adivino,saludos

----------


## marox

pues asi cualquiera, la verdad odio cuanto editan las tomas , eso no es magia, me pone mal

criss angel hara lo mismo?

----------


## gilbert-magic

La verdad es que no es que Blaine sea malo, hace su esfuerzo, pero la verdad no le queda el título de mago o ilusionista, por lo que yo lo considero como de esas personas que visitan una tienda de magia y compran lo que les sorprende mas, solo que el lo pasa por televisión!!!

Magicamente
Gilbert Magic

----------


## ricard21

Hola

Marox, si, Criss edita y ademas utiliza compinches como ninguno, pero no te confundas eso es television y que haga eso no quiere decir que sean malos, el ejemplo esta en sus programas mindfreaks:cambios de tomas, cortes, repeticiones y sobre todo compinches a tutiplen, pero la magia sigue ahi, sobre todo para el que lo vea por television, porque es un programa de television no lo olvides.
 Pero entonces por eso ya odias el programa, el es un mago que lleva haciendo magia desde niño que ademas esta asesorado por magos muy buenos, una cosa non quita la otra.

Saludos

----------


## Luiggy

Bravo hasta que alguien por fin se dio cuenta  de lo que yo trataba de decir...hacerca de los edits en computadora....Chris Angel los hace mas que ninguno.....
Es mas..para terminar este asunto tengo que decir que aunque a muchos nos parezca que ellos no deben llamarse mago o ilusionistas, al publico les encanta...Recuerden...nosotros decimos eso porque ya sabemos como funciones la mayoria de trucos...!

----------


## alberhoudini

me gustaria decir que si enfocaran la grua que levanta a david blaine, tiene que ser por lo menos igual de grande que la que hizo las torres gemelas. jajaja 
ademas las expresiones de la gente no es de asombro es descojonamiento puro y duro del pedazo grua que lo esta levantando jajajja
asi cualquiera es mago hasta yo podria serlo

----------


## letang

Creo que ya se ha comentado en este hilo lo de las reacciones de la gente (no voy a comprobarlo porque ya me he leído todos los mensajes una vez y son muchos como para releerlos todos).

Bueno, quería aclarar que los espectadores obviamente no están viendo ninguna grúa.
El montaje consiste en lo siguiente.
David Blaine para a 3 chicas, les dice su famoso "watch" y les hace la levitación Balducci, y la cámara graba la reacción de las chicas.
Después David graba, sin público (solo una persona del equipo se pone un sweter en la cintura para simular ser alguien del público) la levitación con arneses.
En el momento del montaje, se cogen los primeros instantes hasta el "watch", después se monta la levitación con arneses, y desués se pone la reacción original de las espectadoras.

También he oído otra versión que dice que David Blaine les dice a las espectadoras "algunos magos levitan así, con cuerdas" y hace la levitación con arneses a la vista de las espectadoras. Y después él les dice "pero yo lo hago sin nada" y hace la Balducci. 

Yo en su momento pensé que a lo mejor los arneses son invisibles (no que estén borrados en edición) y el sistema está camuflado de alguna forma en la fachada del edificio o en algún saliente del mismo, por lo que podría hacerlo perfetamente sin que nadie viera nada (la fuerza para levantar a una persona de ese peso tampoco es mucha).
Viendo la que tuvo que montar para hacer lo de la mano que atraviesa el cristal de la joyería, no me extrañaría que montase algún sistema extraño en la fachada del edificio para conseguir la levitación. Pero como no he visto nunca ha nadie segurerir una hipótesis así, pues me la quedo pa mi   :Smile1:  

Un saludo!

----------


## fraGg

Me acabo de partir por la mitad de risa, que bueno:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8aucpJx8bs

Decir, antes que nada, que ese video es relacionado con el tema.

----------


## Némesis

Yo con trucos de cámara y compinches sé hacer uno muy bueno:

El espectador piensa en una cosa, una cosa cualquiera. Ésta misma cosa aparece, de la nada, entre las torres de la Sagrada Família, versión hiper-gigantesca, y seguidamente la hago levitar por toda Barcelona hasta que la hundo en la playa del Bogatell, después de hacer dos piruetas al aire. Es bueno, ¿no?

----------


## letang

Llévalo a cabo, véndeselo a algún canal de televisión y veremos. Si te lo compran será bueno al menos parar sus objetivos.
Si no te lo compran; o no va con sus objetivos, o es malo.

Eso sí, yo te gano, hago lo mismo pero usando sólo trucos de cáamra/efectos especiales, SIN COMPINCHE, él nombra lo que quiere.
Toma ya!!!   :Wink:

----------


## Shinoda

Me he leido la mayor parte de las paginas de este hilo y yo pienso que david blaine no es mal mago.
Yo cuando empece en la magia y vi el documental de blaine no me lo podia creer ( adivinaba la carta que pensaba una persona, madre mia  :shock: ) y antes de saber como se hacia($$) pues me impresiono bastante.
Un profano que ve eso por la tele cree en la magia y la magia esta para engañar al profano, no al mago.
Por lo tanto si consigue hacer creer en la magia a unas cuantas personas (muchisimas mas de las que imaginais) pues bien por el.
Pero eso si, mas soso que una tortilla congelada.


watch!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Un profano que ve eso por la tele cree en la magia y la magia esta para engañar al profano, no al mago.
> Por lo tanto si consigue hacer creer en la magia a unas cuantas personas (muchisimas mas de las que imaginais) pues bien por el.


El fin no justifica los medios. El método si importa.

----------


## torino

HEHEHEH mirar esto:
http://www.adictivos.es/juego/popup/...0Blaine%20Game

----------


## ganu

> HEHEHEH mirar esto:
> http://www.adictivos.es/juego/popup/...0Blaine%20Game


muy bueno, no lo soporta ni dios (literalmente)

----------


## Jorge80

No sabeis lo que me he podido reir con la parodia esa que pusisteis jajajaj y luego a pegarle tiritos en el otro enlace jajajaja

La verdad, a mi al principio me llamo la atención, de esto hace unos años, ahora la no me gusta nada. No me cuadra mucho lo que hace, será eso que decis de los compinches y los trucos de camara, así hago yo magía, me voy a la calle grabo a 100 personas y seguro que una piensa en el 7 de picas.   :Wink:

----------


## Arkite

Debo dar mi opinion,xD.

Mañana,voy a coger la videocamara digital de mi hermana y le voy a decir que em grave en arias ocasiones.En una le hare un juego de cartas a 10 amigos que invitare a unas cervezas y liare con las cartas el mayor truco de habilidad de la historia(cortando la grabacion en un cambio de camara que no se note y haciendo ahi lo importante claro esta),y ya vereis la cara de impresion de mis colegas al decirles que si la ponen les invitare a una cena.

Hare desaparecer mi casa,despues mi pueblo,y si,se vera que detras no estan las mismas cosas,y sera penoso,tan penoso como las nubes y los cambios de sol que se ven en la levitacion de edificio a edificio de criss angel(yo no tego su estudio de retoque digital),y si,mis colegas se moveran como les mande,si,exactamente como en la ilusion de la piscina en la que criss anda sobre el agua.Y ya puestos al llegar a casa tomare alguna imagen mia y hare un plano que voy volando por encima de las montañas y de los mares como superman,si,parecido a lo que hace a veces blaine para levitar y demas.Todo en un dvd y a tiendamagia de cabeza.........en fin,que criss angel me gusta pero en otras cosas que hace,pero entiendo que como mago blaine no valga ni un duro.Eso si,me ha echo ver que el no ser muy extrovertido al explicarte o tener movimientos corporales para dar esa "alegria" al juego no es necesario,si el puede siendo mas soso que un palo seco al sol yo que a su lado soy la alegria de la huerta puedo perfectamente.

La levitacion de david copperfield si da que pensar,eso esta currado y es algo realmente a mi parecer impactante,ingenioso,y que hay que trabajarlo mucho.Eso es volar narices,xD.

----------


## Elmagojose

Ignoto dijo (En nada por aquí NO utilizan compinches, no te equivoques.)   Ignoto no es por nada, pero si an utilizado algun compinche  alguna vez, ejemplo.  Luis en el acuario con el pez que se salia y le metia atrabesando el cristal, no se si te acordaras o lo as visto.

Eso si ese juego quedo muy bien, no digo nada de si usan o no compinches, solo creo corregir algo que no es cierto o no se sabia.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Phillber Optick

> HEHEHEH mirar esto:
> http://www.adictivos.es/juego/popup/...0Blaine%20Game



jajajajajaaa!!! muy bueno!!

volviendo al tema, me parece que no es un buen mago, no solo por tecnica, sino tambien porque nunca me agrado..

suerte!

----------


## RoadVirus

Hombre, al menos al final del juego sí que vuela de verdad... aunque sea durante poco rato. 

 :Smile1:  

Saludos

----------


## RoadVirus

Y youtube esta lleno de parodias, aunque cuesta ver la diferencia entre una parodia y el programa real   :Lol:  

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=U8aucpJx8bs

Saludos

----------


## thrasher

a mi siempre me a caido bien david blaine, y me sigue cayendo..

talves muchos sienten envidia, y se que al decir esto me diran "envidia de que", pues simple, de la fama que tiene y el dinero que se a echo con simples trucos que cualquiera puede hacer.
lo siento gente pero a mi me cae bien y tiene mi respeto, gracias a el entre en esto de la magia.

y lo otro que dicen que es muy fome, pues la verdad es haci, no lo se a mi me gusta, en el libro "cartomagia fundamental" sale en un comienso: cada mago deve adecuar su actuacion y rutina dependiendo de su tipo de persona, no puedes hacerte el chistoso y bufon si en verdad eres una persona seria y callada, y si hablaran de shows fomes, que no se expresa bien, pues que me dices de copperfield?, de cientos de trucos que lo e visto hacer en emmmmmmm 4? lo e visto hablar

esa es mi opinion

----------


## Blakito

> Ignoto dijo (En nada por aquí NO utilizan compinches, no te equivoques.)   Ignoto no es por nada, pero si an utilizado algun compinche  alguna vez, ejemplo.  *Luis en el acuario con el pez que se salia y le metia atrabesando el cristal, no se si te acordaras o lo as visto.*
> 
> Eso si ese juego quedo muy bien, no digo nada de si usan o no compinches, solo creo corregir algo que no es cierto o no se sabia.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


Pues mira yo creo que esa única persona de las 3 que aparecen en el juego no creo que sea un compinche, yo simplemente creo que ayuda a crear la ilusión...no se la hacen a él, yo no lo considero un compinche....


Los compinches son los de Blaine que aún encima son malos actores   :Lol: , recuerdo un juego en el que Blaine lograba meter una carta elegida dentro de una botella de cerveza que la "víctima" estaba bebiendo......claro.....la carta se materializa así de la nada dentro de la botella.....UuUhuh.....

La compinche es la de Criss Angel en la "ilusión de la silla" no se si la visteis, que se sienta una chica en una silla, Criss la cubre con una manta, le dice "no te muevas...  :Lol: " y levanta la manta y ya no está.

Compinches=Malos actores víctimas de los juegos de Blaine/Angel que "intentan" hacernos creer que de verdad se creen lo que han visto....pero no consiguen convencernos   :Lol:  .

Esa es mi humilde opinión... :roll: corregidme si no tengo razón, Gracias.

Saudos

----------


## thrasher

talves a ti no te convensan, pero a muchisima gente si..
crees que la gente que no save nada podra diferenciar cual es real y cual no..

si esque ven un video de david blane donde le pone la carta dentro de la cervesa y luego ven otro de cyrilo donde atraviesa el acuario para tomar la carta, a quien crees que le creeran? al "falso" que tu dices, pues otra cosa te digo que en la magia trata de inpresionar al espectador y aqui ellos si lo estan logrando, ovbiamente a otros magos no.
y por ultimo ejemplo, crees que la gente de verdad cree que copperfield puede volar?, claro que no pero quedan asombrados ya que talves nunca sepan como lo hace.

----------


## Mrstreet

Hola, mi nomre es Fernando, de Argentina, y hace 1 año que estudio magia,   como muchos creen no estoy de acuerdo con denominar Daivid como un GRAN Mago actual,  pero  hay que aceptar la realidad,  Ese tipo de Shows son los que la gente pide y es hacia donde apunta la magiaa ctual... Tranquilos, no me refiero a la calidad, sino  como dije, al SHOW.   como ya muchos deben haber visto el comunicado de la fism de el mes pasado la magia esta en un cambio. Y Blain es lo que la gente quiere consuir hoy en dia,  no les importa la calidad, (si total a la tele solo va lo bueno y que sale bien) por eso considero que lo que hay que ver en realidad es como alguien a quien no podemos llamar habilidoso es capaz de facturar más que unos cuantos.  es el Show amigos y no la habilidad lo que atrae al publico de Blain.
Nuestro trabajo es estar ahí, dandole esa habilidad a la magia actual y no caer en el automatico y la edicion.  AGUANTE NADA POR AQUI                Y exitos para todos los quese molesten en leer esto.

----------


## Mr.Korben

Diosss hace siglos que no entro por aqui por culpa de los estudios....pero bueno....he vuelto (por lo menos de momento jeje).

Odio a Blaine....me encanta Blaine...bla bla bla....en mi humilde opinion, Blaine es como....mmmm....Zigic el del valencia; un delantero bastante paquete que sin embargo mete muchos goles, lo cual equivale a efectividad.

Con esto me quiero referir a que Blaine, utilizando o no compinches que todo el mundo sabemos que si, haciendo o no efectos de camaras que todo el mundo sabemos que si, y trucando hasta el minimo detalle, lo cierto es que para el llamado profano, se queda con la cara descompuesta de ver sus trucos.

Que pensaria el mejor Ronaldo al ver al Zigic este?? vaya tela, yo que he sido mejor jugador del mundo y el largo este esta metiendo tela de goles, incluso mas que yo (Quien dice Zigic dice Urzaiz jajaja).

Pues eso, como Mago se puede decir que es un mal mago... pero es un mal mago muy efectivo que quereis que os diga.

Yo sin duda no me querria parecer a el (lo siento ExTreMo jeje), y lo digo ahora que mas o menos conozco parte de este mundillo, pero hace 2 años cuando era todavia un mojoncin que no tenia ni idea de nada, para mi Blaine era aquel mago de la tele que ufffffffffffff me ponia los pelos de punta.  No con esto quiero decir que tampoco me pasase con Tamariz pero es como todo, que siempre al principio nos gusta mas lo que viene de fuera que lo nuestro propio.

En fin, me alegro de haber vuelto por estos lugares del mundo tan recónditos. Un besoooooo (solo para las nenas jojo)  :Oops:

----------


## Kassidy

> Diosss hace siglos que no entro por aqui por culpa de los estudios....pero bueno....he vuelto (por lo menos de momento jeje).


Y somos dos xD

Y estoy deacuerdo contigo, para cualquiera que lleve algo de tiempo en esto de la magia, David Blaine puede llegar a ser un farsante... en plan, llevo como un año con "carta en el zapato" y no me sale ni medio decente... y como el papi de blaine tiene mucho dinerito pues... en un video de repente ves que no solo, no está la carta en el zapato de blaine... si no que está en el zapato del policía que pasaba por allí haciendo su ronda como todos los dias... y encima el tio entra en la tienda, se quita el zapato, y sale con el zapato en una mano y la carta en otra... buah, esto es magia no lo Lavand o Tamariz...

Bajo mi punto de vista es un farsante, digo yo, que de 250.000 grabaciones con compinche, alguna bien le tendrá que salir... después de verle en en programas donde gente como Leonardo Di Caprio o peña que se conoce le hace entrevistas y cuenta maravillas de él la gente lo ha de conocer...

Pero bueno, es mi humilde opinión... Sin embargo, mi hermana vio levitar a criss angel entre los edificios en youtube y se tiró dandome la brasa con que aprendiese yo a hacer eso como dos meses...

Que dura es la vida de mago xD

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

¿Alguien sabe dónde anda el vídeo de esa ilusión de la silla? Quiero comprobar si es verdad lo de que es la misma chica, porque no es nada mala actriz. Yo creía que estaba borrachísima.

----------


## Fred_Denver

Hola 
Se esta hablando mucho de la utilización de compinches.
Creo que debemos tener en cuenta siempre la diferencia que existe etre el compinche y el o  la ayudante. (que muchas veces tiene tanto o más mérito que el mago)
A mi entender el primero es el que se hace pasar por una persona del público haciendo creer que no tiene nada que ver con el prestidigitador. El segundo no esconde en ningún momento que pertenece al espectáculo
Saludos y a madar

----------


## JBG

MMJMarkos dijo: 


> "...MiguelAJO (y no me hace falta verle, simplemente lo que me cuentan Rubiales y demás de él...), etc, etc, etc..."


Rubiales!, ¿conoces a Rubiales no?. Si el dice eso de MigueAJO, muy bueno tiene que ser el tal Miguel!. Al hilo de comparar a este showman de Blaine con un buen mago contaré mi experiencia con Rubiales.
Yo soy de San Fernando, (Cádiz), y un viernes creo que era, por la noche estaba de fiesta en un pub-discoteca a eso de las 2:20 y allí estaba currando Rubiales.
No lo conocía como mago, de hecho no conozco personalmente a ningún mago y de haber visto espectáculos muy pocos, pero ya aquel día que me lo encontré en ese pub llevaba yo al menos un añito liado con el libro de V.Canuto.

Nada, sólo quería recordarlo porque se nos acercó a mi y a un amigo y nos dijo "¿alguna vez os han hipnotizado?, bueno yo sólo voy a sugestionaros un poco si queréis...", y ahí comenzó un juego y una serie de demostraciones mágicas que me impactaron y se me han quedado en la mente. Esa experiencia me sirvió para valorar mejor la buena magia.

En un pub, música alta, gente ligeramente bebida, el de pie, sin mesa, muy close-up, ángulos difíciles, quizás no la forma más fácil de sorprender al respetable, o quizás todo lo contrario... lo que sé es que yo FLIPÉ, de hecho más tarde comprendí que lo que hizo para mí y mi amigo es lo que Darwin Ortiz llama "magia memorable", esa experiencia de sensación fuerte y acumulativa que te produce ver delante de tí buena magia, y eso valió muchísimo más que cualquier vídeo de Blaine.

P.D: En resumen, soy un ejemplo del trastorno que te produce ver buena magia  :Oops: , y no tantos vídeos de hollywood.
Por cierto ese mismo día por la tarde compré a Juan Escolano, presidente de la Sociedad Gaditana de Ilusionismo 2 barajas bycicle en su propia casa, el cual tras venderme las barajas acudió a una reunión de magos en la que estuvo el propio Rubiales, y yo sin saber que a Rubiales me lo encontraría esa misma noche, sin saber quien era Rubiales de hecho, ni que el propio Juan presidía tal sociedad, de hecho me colé en casa de Juan también por desconocimiento, porque creí que en su dirección de casa, tenía una tienda de magia, cosa falsa porque tiene una tienda pero es on-line y de reparto únicamente, no tienda física, la dirección que viene en la página es la de su casa que tiene allí el almacén, y yo me colé allí xD. Con lo cual fue un día mágico para mi en todos los aspectos jejeje, por haber tenido contacto con dos personajes ilustres de la magia en mi ciudad, compañeros entre sí, y que me sorprendieron gratamente. En el caso de Juan no es que me hiciera un juego ni nada, pero amablemente me enseñó algunos componentes mágicos que tiene en venta y tras descubrir el mi naciente afición por la cartomagia se ofreció a darme algún consejo o enseñarme alguna técnica en el futuro, si me decidía en volver a su casa a comprarle algo de nuevo.

----------


## Goreneko

> En el caso de Juan no es que me hiciera un juego ni nada, pero amablemente me enseñó algunos componentes mágicos que tiene en venta y tras descubrir el mi naciente afición por la cartomagia se ofreció a darme algún consejo o enseñarme alguna técnica en el futuro, si me decidía en volver a su casa a comprarle algo de nuevo.


Viva la hermandad mágica... "no eres del círculo, pero si te gastas la pasta en mis productos, te explico algo..."

----------


## JBG

Nooo jejeje.
Parece eso, pero en verdad lo de "si me decidía en volver a su casa a comprarle algo" es una idea más mía que suya.
Me explico, no es que el me dijera eso, el me dijo que si quería podía pasarme por allí otro día y con más tiempo, (no tenía mucho tiempo porque debía acudir a la citada reunión), ya me enseñaría algo si quería, dado que vio en mi, interés sincero por la cartomagia y cual maestro se ofreció a esa posibilidad, para que veas que lo dijo de forma cordial, no mencionó nada de comprar.


Lo que pasa que yo lo explico así porque para ir a su casa tengo que coger un bus a 1 hora y media distancia, y claro... no quiero tomarme la libertad de colarme en su casa o llamarlo como el que lo conoce de toda la vida tras ese viajito para exclusivamente hacer uso de su tiempo, yo si voy para allá es para aprovechar y comprarle algo pues tiene mucho y buen material, libros, barajas de todo tipo, y en fin todo tipo de chismes.

----------


## danithor94

¿conoces a jandro?

----------


## charliebulsara

POr que el nombre "David Blaine" aparece tan frecuentemente en este foro?? es como que apareciera repetidamente el nombre Enrique Iglesias en un foro de Adeptos a Megadeth o Metallica. que tiene que hacer David Blane aqui :Confused:

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola charliebulsara. 

Supongo que en un foro de magia se puede nombrar a cualquier mago, no importa que mago sea.

----------


## Imata magic

Eh no odioa david blaine lo que yo pienso es q no es tan buen mago algunos de suus efectos son muy caros...y nose que presento balducci y ya lo quemo...yo pienso que un buen mago no se sostiene tanto en los articulos magicos sino en la maña y la tecnica como el señor juan tamariz...QUE VIVA LA MAGIA CLASICA

----------


## el_aspirante

No me he leído todo el post, sólo un par de mensajes pero ahí va mi opinión:

Personajes como David Blaine y Criss Angel cumplen su cometido en esto del ilusionismo que no es otro sino despertar el interés por la magia que desde hace años en mi opinión se ha perdido. ¿Quién ve a los magos que salen los sábados a las 2AM en los programas de variedades de TVE1? A lo mejor es que el típico mago con su chistera y su traje de lentejuelas ya no atrae. Personalmente la magia callejera que les he visto hacer a estos dos señores me ha gustado, ha llamado mi atención. Saludos.

----------


## aitorlarrea

perdonad por emerger este hilo, pero la verdad es que sabiendo muy poco de magia se ven a la legua muchos de sus "trucos", pero eso no quita para que sean "buenos" magos, me explico:
La gente "normal" no ven los trucos, para ellos es magia, da igual que tu si veasa lo malo que es, para el resto del mundo hace magia y, como he leido por aqui, mas espectacular a los ojos de la gente (otravez, "normal"). Ejemplo: el mejor coche en si no es el que mas vende, sino el que esta mejor echo (esto para los que sepan de coches), pero el mejor coche, para la industria del automovil, es el que mas compre la gente y mas satisfecho les deje. Estos personajillos son ese coche para la magia... 
simplemente se lo han montado de tal forma que teniendo menos habilidad han conseguido mas exito, ya sea por mejores tacticas de distraccion, seleccionar mejor su publico, etc... ayudados, por supuesto, de montones de dinero.

----------


## MagoArturo

Yo tuvbe la oportunidad de conocer a David en mis inicios en la magia ... lo cononoci en la tienda Tannens Magic NY charle con el, un tipo bastante cuerdo con el cual se podia hablar. De echo me regaló su libro Mysterious Stranger y me escribió una pequeña dedicatoria en el muy pequeña de echo jajaja ... pero bien cual es el problema de David:
El ah estado tan preocupado de su personaje de mantenerlo así como una persona tan misteriosa que se le hace imposible actuar en un escenario de echo en el escorial una ves Hartling dijo saben a que le teme mas david blaine que a 66 dias en el agua ..... a 20 minutos en el escenario ...... bueno y en cuanto a sus escapismos y sus manera de llevar su cuerpo hasta el límite como dice el eh aquí una pequeña anécdota ...... el estaba en una conferencia en el Fism(creo que el 2003) y le preguntaron que si sus hazañas de llevar el cuerpo al límite tenian truco o no y bueno el dijo no es algo en lo que entreno y tal y tal .. entonces despues de la conferencia Juan Varela le pregunta a Juan Tamariz. Que opinas tu hay truco o no? y Juan le dijo: Bueno han salido muchos libros generalmente los antiguos en que enseñan como resistir en el hielo o sin comer por dias, con ciertos trucos .... ahora si este tipo lo hace porque tiene una habilidad paraanormal .... me importa un soberano bledo ..... si esque tiene una habilidad propia le puede interesar a un doctor o que se yo pero si el lo hace con truco ahí si me interesa.... y dio el siguiente ejemplo..... si una persona pone una cajita en una mesa y la vota porque tiene poderes mentales que me importa a mi eso . eso le puede importar a alguien que investiga cerebros y tal pero si el tipo para votar la cajita tiene un disposiivo con hilos o algo ahí si que me interesa .



Con eso yo creo que mi opinion sober david ya está echa.
Saludos Mago Arturo

----------

